# How old is too old to start BJJ ?



## Forzavilla

I'm 40 in march and have recentley decided to start participating in Gracie JuJitsu at a place in Dartford,Kent.

Am I kidding myself though ? Is 40 too old to start ? I'm reasonably fit,enjoy a bit of physical excersize and have done much research and decided BJJ is the MA for me.

I don't realy want to compete in competition,I just want to do it for self defence and to keep fit but am I likely to get my *** kicked in reality

Come on you older grapplers,put my mind at ease.

Regards.


----------



## Dirty Dog

If you're too old to stand up without assistance, then you're probably too old to start. Otherwise, go for it.

One of our TKD students started when she was 66 or 67. She's 69 now, and just tested for 4th geup.


----------



## Tony Dismukes

I'm 48 years old and I train BJJ four days per week on average. You absolutely can do it.

Fair warning - for the first couple of months you'll probably get exhausted during grappling and have some real muscle soreness after class. That doesn't mean you're too old. Everyone goes through it. It will get better if you train consistently.

Good luck and let us know how it goes.


----------



## Carol

Not kidding yourself at all.  Go for it!  You'll have a great time and meet good people in the process.  Grappling is a great way to go for a wide range of people...it doesn't incorporate acrobatics (which are better suited for young people) and the techniques you'll be learning you'll be able to incorporate not only now, but also in the future as your body ages.

You may be training with a lot of folks that are younger than you...over here in the States, BJJ tends to attract a young crowd.  Don't let that scare you -- once you and your grappling partner are in each other's guard, both of you will be too focused on your kinaesthetic chess match to be preoccupied with matters such as what year the other was born.


----------



## arnisador

That's about how old I was when I started. Enjoy!


----------



## Gentle Fist

97


----------



## Carol

Helio Gracie passed away when he was in his 90s, and was training and teaching up until a few days before his death.  I still wouldn't have messed with him.  :lol:


----------



## Kaygee

I am 39, and I was worried about being too old. But I have seen a few 50 year olds do this art like it was nothing. I think this art has little to do with your age....it's an odd art...and I don't mean that in a bad way....I just started and I find it incredibly interesting. It's almost like human chess.

I'd say go for it. You'll be ok. Just get into a good gym. The guys in my gym always ask each other if they want to "go hard" or "just roll", which pretty much means take it easy. Hopefully you are as lucky as I was to find such a group of great guys.


----------



## Forzavilla

I'd just like to thank everybody who has contributed to the thread

I am attending my first lesson on Wednesday (core principals) and will see how I get on,and report back 

Thanks everybody.


----------



## swivel63

http://thegarv.com/78-Year-Old-Man-Earns-Brazilian-Jiu-Jitsu-Black-Belt.html

i've been thinking about changing arts to pursue bjj.  still in the research phase, but i think this guy is pretty awe inspiring.


----------



## Takai

You are only to old to start when you no longer have a pulse. Anytime before that is fair game. Go for it.


----------



## Buka

Best of luck, young fella'!


----------



## MJS

Forzavilla said:


> I'm 40 in march and have recentley decided to start participating in Gracie JuJitsu at a place in Dartford,Kent.
> 
> Am I kidding myself though ? Is 40 too old to start ? I'm reasonably fit,enjoy a bit of physical excersize and have done much research and decided BJJ is the MA for me.
> 
> I don't realy want to compete in competition,I just want to do it for self defence and to keep fit but am I likely to get my *** kicked in reality
> 
> Come on you older grapplers,put my mind at ease.
> 
> Regards.



Go for it!   No doubt, you'll have alot of the younger guys who're more into competition, but nothing says that you have to compete.  Go and enjoy the classes.


----------



## Blaze Dragon

Forzavilla said:


> I'd just like to thank everybody who has contributed to the thread
> 
> I am attending my first lesson on Wednesday (core principals) and will see how I get on,and report back
> 
> Thanks everybody.



congratulations  I don't do BJJ, but I am of a mind with the rest of the posters here, if you can stand up on your own your good to start training


----------



## WC_lun

The only thing I would say is make sure to stretch and warm up first, because injuries from not doing that won't heal up quite like they would when you were younger.  However, some of the best martial artist I have seen have started later in thier adulthood.  You definitely aren't kidding yourself.  Perhaps talk to your instructor about your doubts.  He can probably alay them much better than we can.


----------



## Dirty Dog

You said you're 40?
Sorry, you're too old. It is absolutely impossible to start BJJ beyond the age of 39 years, 8 months, without catastrophic injuries opccuring. Impossible.

You have no choice but to lie about your age...


----------



## Steve

I started at 36.  I'm 42 now, and still train regularly.  I love it.  

However, having been in your very same shoes, I have a couple of things to add that have not said so far.  You aren't too old, BUT...  



Listen to your body.   Grappling is FUN, and you will likely try to keep up with the kids for a while.  Don't.  Some of the kids I train with (and by "kid," I mean anywhere from 15 to 25) are in elite athlete level shape.
 I'd also recommend a check up with your doctor and make a point of letting him know that you're going to start training BJJ (And be prepared to tell him that it's like wrestling so that he understands the physicality of it)
Take better care of your joints than you are probably doing right now.
Being consistent is more important than being intense.  In other words, if you have to take it easy because your shoulder or elbow is sore, go to class anyway and TAKE IT EASY.  It's better to train 3 days per weeks light than to train intensely 1 or 2 days per week but consistently take time off due to injuries.   I would rather be an 80 year old purple belt training regularly than a 40 year old black belt who had to quit due to injuries that I could have avoided.
Beware of overtraining.  For a while, I tried to work out outside of class, but I stopped because I was actually overtraining.  There are different schools of thought, but the philosophy I concur with is this:  To be better at Jiu Jitsu, do more Jiu Jitsu!
Have fun.

Also, don't be afraid of competition.  We had a tournament in Bonney Lake a few weekends ago.  Youngest competitor was 4 and the oldest was a 68 or 69 year old white belt.  He did great.  I think he won his first match and lost his second.  But you should have seen the grin on his face!


----------



## jthomas1600

I'm 45 and train at an MMA gym. There's no question that the 20 somethings have better reaction time, are quicker, and lighter on their feet so we spar accordingly when we're standing up or doing MMA starting on the feet. But when we're focusing on ground work it's a pretty even playing field. Steve had some great points. I would add: TAP, TAP, TAP. There's no shame in it. It's better to tap than to be nursing an injured shoulder or elbow for weeks. I'll try to tough out a choke now and then, but when it comes to my joints...no way.


----------



## Gentle Fist

Carol said:


> Helio Gracie passed away when he was in his 90s, and was training and teaching up until a few days before his death.  I still wouldn't have messed with him.  :lol:



He passed away at 96...  Hence why I said 97


----------



## legattacks

Your never to old for grappling. Believe or not they have 50 and 60 yr old men who compete at grappling tournaments. It will be a overall benefit to your confidence and and fitness level... Good Luck!!!!


----------

